# Sheep from Far Far Away



## WantonWoodsman (Aug 13, 2016)

I wanted one......it would be lonely all by itself.....decided on two. Okay, got the ram first and then went searching for an ewe. Aren't they cute....came back with seven.






My Dormer ram - Grootseun

Had 4 lambs about six months later. Sadly they were all rams. So I sold them....then it struck me that I would have had 12 if the lambs were ewe's, so I went out and purchased five additional ewe's. Okay that was my limit...13 sheep.




First lamb this season.

I now have sixteen sheep and that's after I sold off seven. Oh and by the way...my limit has been slightly increased to 30.





Third lamb this season


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 13, 2016)

So sheep math and goat math are the same affliction! Are your sheep for meat or wool  or both?


----------



## Baymule (Aug 13, 2016)

Sheep math is real, it stalks the unwary, lands upon the unsuspecting, and culminates in the addition of MORE SHEEP!


----------



## Ponker (Aug 13, 2016)

Those are beautiful sheep @WantonWoodsman


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Aug 14, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> So sheep math and goat math are the same affliction! Are your sheep for meat or wool  or both?


Yeah. Math has never been my fav. Subject. Now i can see why. Lol. The Dormer sheep are dual purpose - meat and wool. The Dorpers however are primarily for meat


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Aug 14, 2016)

T


Ponker said:


> Those are beautiful sheep @WantonWoodsman


Thank you very much


----------



## Sumi (Aug 14, 2016)

Sheep math, yes! Once you've got some, it's hard to say "No" to more and the lambs are so cute… I am curious about this "Dormer" cross, you said in your other thread it's Dorper x Merino? Looking at Grootseun there it looks like they got the best of both! 

I know the Dorpers are quite hardy, what is this cross like, characteristics-wise?


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Aug 14, 2016)

Sumi said:


> Sheep math, yes! Once you've got some, it's hard to say "No" to more and the lambs are so cute… I am curious about this "Dormer" cross, you said in your other thread it's Dorper x Merino? Looking at Grootseun there it looks like they got the best of both!
> 
> I know the Dorpers are quite hardy, what is this cross like, characteristics-wise?


Okay, here goes....Dorset Horn X German Merino = Dormer Breed
Dorset Horn X Black Head Persian = Dorper Breed
Dormer X Dorper = ? Breed
What I have noticed though is the following: 
1. The lambs are small (Avg. 3.9kg) but grow fast and are extremely active.
2. Srong bone sructure.
3. They have wool instead of the hair like the Dorper Ewe's

They are only a month old and seeing that this is my first batch of Dormer X Dorper lambs...I am still monitoring

Grootseun weighs in at 122.6kg


----------



## Sumi (Aug 14, 2016)

Good heavens, he is well named lol (For our friends abroad "Groot seun" means "Big boy/son") 122.6kg is… 270 lbs!


----------

